# Shengshou 4x4 mods?



## Mike Crozack (Apr 23, 2011)

So, most of you know the shengshou 4x4 tends to explode, does anybody know any mods to fix this? or should i buy a different 4x4? I'd prefer to fix this one though, i want money for a lunhui


----------



## gbcuber (Apr 23, 2011)

tightening the tensions might help a bit


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 23, 2011)

My vid




Although this doesn't help with this pops, just tighten.


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 23, 2011)

does the mod help a lot? or is it just a little bit?


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 23, 2011)

It makes it smoother and cuts a little better, but not too much.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 23, 2011)

Lubix Lube the core
Tighten ALL the way
CrC
Break In
Maru Lube
Break in


----------

